# MS Ostpreussen in Heiligenhafen: Neuer Skipper?



## Dorsch Ralle (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo Ihr Boardis!
Habe gerade in einem sozialen Netzwerk gelesen, dass die MS Ostpreussen ein neuen Skipper hat. Stimmt es?
Bin oft mit dem Schiff gefahren, hatte meist einen guten Fang und die Betreuung durch Dado war immer bestens.
petrie heil

PS: Freue mich schon am Sonntag die Ostsee zu sehen und ein paar Platte zu landen


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen in Heiligenhafen: Neuer Skipper?*



Dorsch Ralle schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Boardis!
> Habe gerade in einem sozialen Netzwerk gelesen, dass die MS Ostpreussen ein neuen Skipper hat. Stimmt es?
> Bin oft mit dem Schiff gefahren, hatte meist einen guten Fang und die Betreuung durch Dado war immer bestens.
> petrie heil
> ...


Ja das stimmt ! Dado ist auch noch da.
War letzten Samstag auf der Ostpreussen.


----------



## Dorsch Ralle (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen in Heiligenhafen: Neuer Skipper?*

Danke für die Info!
Wie war Dein/Euer Fangergebnis?
Gruß 
Ralf von der Lippe


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen in Heiligenhafen: Neuer Skipper?*



Dorsch Ralle schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Wie war Dein/Euer Fangergebnis?
> Gruß
> Ralf von der Lippe


Die Fangsituation zeigt zwar langsam wieder nach oben, ist aber trotzdem weiterhin noch angespannt.  
Aber wer mit seinem Gerät umzugehen weiß, kriegt auch was auf den Teller.


----------



## n0rdfriese (23. August 2016)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen in Heiligenhafen: Neuer Skipper?*

Moin! Ich fahre am 17.09. mit der MS Ostpreussen zum ersten Mal zum Kutterangeln raus auf die Ostsee. Ich bin für nützliche Tipps dankbar. 

Ich habe eine Kurze Bootsrute 2m mit 100-200g WG und 4.000er Penn Rolle. Dazu kommt noch eine Grundrute bis 100g WG und 3.000 Mitchell für Platten mit. Falls Ententeich angesagt ist, hab ich ne Mefo Rute mit 45g WG und 4000 Shimano Biomaster SW im Gepäck. Gefischt wird mit 0,15 geflochtener und 40er FC. 

Neben Jigs, Pilkern und Plattfischsystemen werde ich auf Köder von Frank Buchholz setzen: Spinnerjigs, Spinnpilker und Plattfischjigs (Naturköder) mit Springerfliege oder Twister als Beifänger. 

Ich bin etwas besorgt ob die 15er geflochtene ausreicht. Ködertechnisch bin ich gut ausgestattet. 

Jetzt meine Frage: Ich habe noch nie vom Kutter geangelt und habe mich schon etwas bezüglich Drift schlau gemacht. (Ist ja mein Vertikalangeln ähnlich). Wo suche ich mir denn den besten Platz am Boot? Bug oder Heck sollte doch die beste Wahl sein, oder liege ich da Falsch?

Grüße

n0rdfriese


----------



## degl (23. August 2016)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen in Heiligenhafen: Neuer Skipper?*

Hallo Nordfriese......

ja, das heck und der Bug sind eigentlich die besten Plätze auf dem (allgemein) Kutter........so man sie denn zu nutzen weis

Die Ostpreussen hat nicht sehr viele Aufbauten und somit kann man da auch gut von den Seiten angeln, besonders, wenn man die Andrift nutzen will(treibst auf den ausgeworfenen Köder zu)

Heck und Bug haben den "Vorteil", das man den Pilker etc. länger im Wasser hat, weil man An-und Abdrift nutzen kann......ob du den Vorteil beim ersten Angeln ausnutzen kannst#c

Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit, das der Skipper den Kutter direkt über die Schwärme stellt und dann fangen die Seiten zumindest genauso gut............

Viel hängt an dem Tag von Wetter, Drift und Seegebiet ab.......du siehst, das ein wenig ausprobieren nie schadet......

Hab div.Male beobachtet, wie sich Angler fast um Heck und Bug getritten haben, die aber dort garnicht fischen konnten und an den Seiten besser aufgehoben gewesen wären........
Ein wenig "kiebitzen" bei den Nebenanglern ist ausdrücklich erlaubt....:m

gruß degl


----------



## n0rdfriese (23. August 2016)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen in Heiligenhafen: Neuer Skipper?*

Moin degl,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Dann werde ich mich mal flexibel an die Bedingungen anpassen und schauen was geht. Auf jeden Fall werde ich rechtzeitig da sein um nicht als Letzter an Bord gehen zu müssen. 

Weisst Du denn wie es zur Zeit aussieht in Sachen Ködergewicht? Ich hab auf FB einige Posts gesehen, wo auch vom Kutter gerade mal mit 30er Snaps geangelt wurde.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (23. August 2016)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen in Heiligenhafen: Neuer Skipper?*

moinsen,
die bootsrute würde ich nicht nutzen...
2m wäre mir zu kurz und 100-200g zu heftig.

ne hechtrute( so ca 50-100/120g) in 2,4-2,7m passt da viel besser.
4000er rolle mit 0.15er pp und 1m 0.40er vorfach passen gut.

wenn die drift zu stark ist einfach beifänger weglassen, dann kann man deutlich leichter fischen.

für gummis(10-15cm) köpfe von 35-70g und pilker von 40-100g.
gummis in orange und braun gehen eigentlich immer, pilker in schwarz/rot, silber/orange, oder auch mal grün/silber laufen gut.

n paar heringsvorfächer können nicht schaden, falls makrelen in der nähe sind.

gruß und petri


----------



## degl (23. August 2016)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen in Heiligenhafen: Neuer Skipper?*



n0rdfriese schrieb:


> Moin degl,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Antwort. Dann werde ich mich mal flexibel an die Bedingungen anpassen und schauen was geht. Auf jeden Fall werde ich rechtzeitig da sein um nicht als Letzter an Bord gehen zu müssen.
> 
> Weisst Du denn wie es zur Zeit aussieht in Sachen Ködergewicht? Ich hab auf FB einige Posts gesehen, wo auch vom Kutter gerade mal mit 30er Snaps geangelt wurde.



Sind noch 3 Wochen hin.......da kann Wetter/Windtechnisch noch viel passieren..........aber flexibel ist immer gut

gruß degl

P.s. man trifft immer seltener auf Ködergewichte über 100gr.........


----------



## n0rdfriese (24. August 2016)

*AW: MS Ostpreussen in Heiligenhafen: Neuer Skipper?*

Super! Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Tipps, auch an Dich observer. Dann lasse ich den Bootsstock mal zu Hause. Ich brauche sowieso noch ne neue Rute für schwere Jigs, da kann ich mir die Zeit noch mit Tacklewahnsinn vertreiben und schön aufrüsten. 

Ich werde berichten!


----------

